# Changing bulbs to LED question.



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

I need 3 bulbs the equivalent of 100 watt. I understand them to be 10 watt LED.
BUT
I also need 4 small screw fit the equivalent of 6.5 watt......I can't find anything LED that seems to equal that.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> I need 3 bulbs the equivalent of 100 watt. I understand them to be 10 watt LED.
> BUT
> I also need 4 small screw fit the equivalent of 6.5 watt......I can't find anything LED that seems to equal that.
> Any help appreciated.



I replaced our 100 watt bulbs with these

https://www.wickes.co.uk/Sylvania-LED-GLS-Non-Dimmable-Frosted-B22-Light-Bulb---9W/p/102550

They are showing as out of stock online but are likely to be in stock in store

This makes interesting reading.

https://www.downlights.co.uk/faq-which-colour-temperature-.html


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I replaced our 100 watt bulbs with these
> 
> https://www.wickes.co.uk/Sylvania-LED-GLS-Non-Dimmable-Frosted-B22-Light-Bulb---9W/p/102550
> 
> ...


Thanks.
The link tells me that they (9.5 LED) = normal 60 watt. I need brighter than than so maybe 12-15 watt LED ??


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> The link tells me that they (9.5 LED) = normal 60 watt. I need brighter than than so maybe 12-15 watt LED ??



12 - 15 watt are likely to be too bright, I originally brought two LED bulbs that were 100 watt equivalent and they were too bright, after a quarter of an hour I had a headache, I put them in the hall and landing and brought the ones in the link and they are plenty bright enough.


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2021)

I use 15w in the ceiling lights. Bright but not too bright in my opinion. Can't remember where I got them now, probably LED Hut or somewhere I think.


----------



## Bazzer (9 Apr 2021)

If you are sure of the wattage you need, I have found LED Hut as suggested by @Mo1959 very good. If you are not sure, try a single one from B&Q. But for the price of LEDs nowadays and for the quantity you are looking to buy, going to buy a single bulb probably isn't going to worth it unless you ride there.
Edit: There is also that lighting place on the Alban/J9 retail park.


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> 12 - 15 watt are likely to be too bright, I originally brought two LED bulbs that were 100 watt equivalent and they were too bright, after a quarter of an hour I had a headache, I put them in the hall and landing and brought the ones in the link and they are plenty bright enough.


Thanks.
You have a large room as well dont you ?


----------



## Nibor (9 Apr 2021)

Be careful what tone you buy cool white is only really suitable forkitchens and bathrooms very white


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2021)

Dave7 said:


> Thanks.
> You have a large room as well dont you ?



Yes, with three lights in it


----------



## Dave7 (9 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> I replaced our 100 watt bulbs with these
> 
> https://www.wickes.co.uk/Sylvania-LED-GLS-Non-Dimmable-Frosted-B22-Light-Bulb---9W/p/102550
> 
> ...


I went past Wickes earlier so nipped in. The nearest they had was 8.5 watt. 30 day returns policy so I bought them.
Thanks.


----------



## bikingdad90 (9 Apr 2021)

Rather than bright leds, have a look for lights with a wide angle. Typically available in the shops are the likes of Osram with a 36-50 degree arch, what you really need is a 110+ to get a wide spread and light up the room as opposed to just a spot in the room; the lights are less down lights that way.


----------



## slowmotion (9 Apr 2021)

I needed to get some LED reflector bulb replacements for an Anglepoise desk lamp. These people were a lot less expensive than anybody else.....

https://www.ledsmiths.com


----------



## classic33 (9 Apr 2021)

dave r said:


> 12 - 15 watt are likely to be too bright, I originally brought two LED bulbs that were 100 watt equivalent and *they were too bright, after a quarter of an hour I had a headache*, I put them in the hall and landing and brought the ones in the link and they are plenty bright enough.


Light sensitivity and the flickering of LED lights are both known effects.


----------



## dave r (9 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Light sensitivity and the flickering of LED lights are both known effects.



I've now got LED's through out the house and don't have any problems with them, that first pair were just too bright. I've got equivalent to 2x60 watt and 1x40 watt in the lounge, the bedrooms are 40 watt equivalent and the 2x100 watt equivalent are in the hall and landing, plus I've got little 25 watt equivalents in the bedside lamps.


----------



## Drago (9 Apr 2021)

My bulbs are all smart LED. Mrs D can operate the, either by speaking to alexa or from an app on her phone. May be useful for Mrs Dave.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Apr 2021)

I bought some G5 LED bulbs for a floor standing uplighter from Aliexpress 2 years ago. 
They were cheap so I had little confidence in the longevity or much else. 
I was tired of continually replacing the halogen bulbs it came with. 
Two years on they still provide a nice colour temperature and none have failed. 
There is an LED store (there are probably many) on Ali that sells the same stuff that you might find on Amazon but a lot cheaper.
Last time I looked they had all Edison screw sizes and G series in various outputs and colour temperatures, spot fittings in various cutoff angles. 
If you don't mind waiting a month for your order to arrive it is a money saving option. 
Branded gear such as Osram and Philips is surely the best but my eyes cannot distinguish any difference in a given colour temperature.


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Apr 2021)

Best thing with luminaires containing multiple fittings operated by a remote is managing the colour temperature. 
Guests who don't seem to want to leave your cosy house? Give them some 5000K to wake them up a little.


----------



## Profpointy (10 Apr 2021)

classic33 said:


> Light sensitivity and the flickering of LED lights are both known effects.



Some are worse than others. I bough a load off fleabay which were quite unpleasant and really did seem to flicker. I chucked them out, but all the LEDs in the house, and I think I've replaced every incandescent bulb now, are all absolutely fine


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Some are worse than others. I bough a load off fleabay which were quite unpleasant and really did seem to flicker. I chucked them out, but all the LEDs in the house, and I think I've replaced every incandescent bulb now, are all absolutely fine


It's the colour of the light, too blue, and the flickering that can cause the light sensitivity and headache's.


----------

